# Bass Update from Korea, Coming home



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys. It's been an extremely brutal winter here that has dragged forever it seems like. We're finally breaking into the 60s and 70s pretty consistently and the bass have finally came out of hibernation or it's finally warm enough to fish for them. I went up to Osan to fish with a friend from Hurlburt Field this past weekend. On Saturday, we fished the Osan River and on Sunday, we fished 2 different lakes somewhere out in the countryside out of Seoul. We caught lots of fish, mainly on spinnerbaits. It was probaly the best Spinnerbait bite I've ever seen. On the river, they have it damned up into miniature ponds, so in some areas it fishes like a pond or small lake. Those were the more successful areas of course, but they were filled with many Korean anglers who were targeting Carp, because carp are spawning here and Koreans love them in some kind of soup. At the lakes on Sunday, it was even worse, making real estate hard to come by. The Koreans sure can catch some carp. They also catch bass, but throw them on the banks to kill them. The bass is slowly getting respect around here, but not many Koreans are on board with that.

This was probaly the last time I fish in Korea. I've got to pack all my fishing stuff up since my TMO comes in 2 weeks to ship my stuff back to Florida. I've enjoyed fishing here when I did, but I miss taking my boat up the rivers and fishing current for big spotted bass. I'm looking forward to fishing some tournaments and donating a few dollars. Hell, I'm ready to let my 10 yr old son fish some of them with me. I'm just ready to be home and spend time with the family and take both the boys fishing. My 1st weekend back is May 9th and if you see a white Nitro north of Hwy 87 fishing, that's me. If you don't see one, I haven't pryed the boat from my father in law's hands yet who kept it for me while I was gone. Hope to see some of you out there. War Eagle!!!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a few more pics


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Enjoyed the read man, looks like there's some pretty cool spots over there. Odd to hear that the people in that area throw largemouth on the shore in place of carp!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

This was a great read and the photos added so much to your report. Enjoyed your posts here on PFF before you went to Korea and looking forward to your renewed reporting when you get back home.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Loved the report and Thanks for your service.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great report and safe travels!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report and pics. Thanks for manning the wall for us. Your service and sacrifice are not taken for granted. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

At least you have plenty of bank fishing opportunities over there, nice!


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Good deal, thanks for the report, very interesting


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just think of the damage you could do there from a boat. Thanks for your service. &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Triton1 said:


> Just think of the damage you could do there from a boat. Thanks for your service. ����


I have thought that since the first time I went fishing. Definitely would've had lots more fun over here...for sure


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great Report
I guess they look at you like I look at them when they ask if they can have my LY's


----------

